# New Brew Shop Opening In Armidale



## stephenkentucky (6/10/06)

great news there is a new brew shop opening in Armidale. The opening is tomorow (Saturday). The shop is on the Bundarra Rd in the pine furniture shop. I have approached the new owners David and Richard to see if we can get the same or better discounts members currently recieve at the Tamworth brew shop. The members of the Tamworth & new England Craft Brewers wish the new proprioters the very best of luck and many happy years of servicing local brewers and distillers. cheers guys.


----------

